# Favorite Bulk Tobacco



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Gents
I have been looking at many of your cellars,,,,and am incredibly impressed.
Just wondering what your favorite "bulk" tobaccos are....
I am liking, LBF, LTF and Bald Headed Teacher.....
Just curious..
Al


----------



## Design Or Die (Aug 4, 2011)

asmartbull said:


> I am liking, LBF, LTF and Bald Headed Teacher.....


Haven't had too much experience myself, but have you had LNF? Its my fav of the Luxury bunch. Can't get enough!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

asmartbull said:


> Gents
> I have been looking at many of your cellars,,,,and am incredibly impressed.
> Just wondering what your favorite "bulk" tobaccos are....
> I am liking, LBF, LTF and Bald Headed Teacher.....
> ...


Of the Luxury series, I actually prefer the LNF, but maybe you don't like perique. (I'd like the LTF a lot more, but I seem to have some sort of reaction to it. :hmm: )

Sorta like picking a favorite food, ie, somewhat impossible. The G&H tobaks are certainly up there, especially the Scotch Flake and Bob's Chocolate. The Scotch is Lakeland free if you ask me (straight Va along the lines of Dunhill Flake) and the BCF doesn't have much either, at least in the bulk version that I've had. Don't know whether Lakeland puts you off or not, but I really like my Lakelands -- even Ennerdale once in a while. :tu


----------



## jfdiii (Nov 12, 2010)

Lane 1Q anyone? It has consistently stayed on my frequently smoked shelf since I started the pipe. I got a pound of PS Virginia long cut the other day. At $24/lb I thought it was a can't go wrong. Should've bought a pound of LBF, LNF, or LTF. Oh well.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm still a noob, but my two favorites are LNF and John Patton's Storm Front (available from 4noggins and probably elsewhere). The SF is a nice mild burley mix a bit like Prince Albert but less sweet with more body, probably from the cigar leaf. 

I'm still on the fence about LTF (reminds me of frosted shredded wheat cereal) and I've yet to try LBF.


----------



## Stan41 (Sep 30, 2009)

PS LNF


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

jfdiii said:


> Lane 1Q anyone?


I like 1Q pretty good, and my company always likes it better.

There is another bulk blend at my B&M I like a little more so I used to get that a lot.

Like many, LNF is my fav too.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

I tend to smoke little bits of different kinds quite a lot, but for my keep-the-jar-full bulks these days I have:
All three Stokkebye flakes, LTF, LNF, and LBF
Stokkebye Luxury English and Proper English (although these don't get smoked down as fast)
MacBaren NF and VA Flake (my local B&M sells by the ounce, at some point I'll just buy boxes I suppose)
C&D Three Friars
Esoterica Tilbury (I buy it by the 8oz. bag)

Of course, 6 months from now everything may change, too many kinds of leaf and not enough time in the day.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

I love the Luxury flakes, my favorite is the Luxury Twist Flake, but I have about a pound of each in my cellar...


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

There are so many great tobaccos sold in bulk like:

Stonehaven
Penzance
H&H Anniversary Kake
H&H Ten to Midnight
GH Bob's Chocolate Flake
FK Lancer's Slices
PS Luxury Bullseye Flake
SG Navy Flake
SG Balkan Flake
SG FVF
GH Ennerdale Flake


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

CWL said:


> H&H Anniversary Kake


+1 Delicious.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

CWL said:


> There are so many great tobaccos sold in bulk like:
> 
> Stonehaven
> Penzance
> SG FVF


And if you report back that you've bought pounds of these, I'll be amazed. I haven't been able to find any in a year. I'm always a day late. :frown:


----------



## bullofspadez (Jul 27, 2011)

So far my favorites have been:

Shortcut to Mushrooms and McClelland RSVP(seems like a meatier Lane RLP-6).


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

Esoterica Stonehaven (not readily available, though)
C&D Old Joe Krantz
G&H Dark Flake Unscented
GLP Haddo's Delight
GLP Chelsea Morning


----------



## FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES (Nov 25, 2010)

1Q, Butternut Burley, Peter Stokkebye's Mocha and Pistachio, Trout Stream.....I mainly buy bulk tobacco nowadays.....


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

freestoke said:


> And if you report back that you've bought pounds of these, I'll be amazed. I haven't been able to find any in a year.


Correction. I just scored a pound of SG FVF! Smokingpipes had some for a change. Usually, it's the Forbidden Twosome, pipesandcigars or cupojoes, collocated in the state of New York, taximus extremus, so I haven't ordered any when they've stocked it.

I suppose if I really hate it, I can find somebody to trade with. :spy:


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

When I think bulk tobacco I think of blends not also available in tins. One of my favorite bulk only blends is Prairie Wind from 4noggins, a blend of virginia tobaccos and a generous helping of perique, a smooth smoking spicy blend. If you love va/pers like I do I recommend you try a few ounces of this. As with most virginia blends it also ages very well.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Pugsley said:


> When I think bulk tobacco I think of blends not also available in tins. One of my favorite bulk only blends is Prairie Wind from 4noggins, a blend of virginia tobaccos and a generous helping of perique, a smooth smoking spicy blend. If you love va/pers like I do I recommend you try a few ounces of this. As with most virginia blends it also ages very well.


Sounds like good stuff! I think I'm starting to look at ribbon again, after a year long flake bender.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

My favorite bulk tobacco, although lately it is also available in tins, is Anniversary Kake. You have to let it age at least six months for it to be really good.


----------



## BloodyCactus (Oct 19, 2010)

bulk¿ I have a 1lb of anni kake in jar, and just ordered 1lb of butternut burley and 1lb of stonewall, all H&H blends.


----------



## jfdiii (Nov 12, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Correction. I just scored a pound of SG FVF! Smokingpipes had some for a change. Usually, it's the Forbidden Twosome, pipesandcigars or cupojoes, collocated in the state of New York, taximus extremus, so I haven't ordered any when they've stocked it.
> 
> I suppose if I really hate it, I can find somebody to trade with. :spy:


You're playing with my emotions! I don't see it! :mmph:


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

I can't fault you for your picks in bulk tobacco. Bald Headed Teacher is a terrific tobacco and has at times been on my favorites list (it is one I always want to have on hand). So far, I haven't had anything that I haven't liked a lot from Peter Stokkebye, and most of what I've had I absolutely love. In addition to your list, I have loved everything I've had from Gawith, Hoggarth, and Co that I've had, and I love MacBaren Vanilla Flake (available in tins or 1lb bulk packages). I don't think I'd be able to pick just one, but so far my top few would be PS LBF, PS LTF, GH Bob's Chocolate Flake (I've only had it from the tin so far, but it is available in bulk and I will be ordering _lots_), GH Bosun Cut Plug Unscented, GH Ennerdale, and MacB Vanilla Flake.

Edit: Duh, SG is (sometimes) available in bulk. Just about anything SG when it is available (esp. St. James Flake, FVF, Perfection, and Squadron Leader).


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't smoke my Barling much more than 2-3 times a month, but when I do my go to is from Kirsten Pipe Company, a local place in Seattle. I'm particular to their Mariner blend which is a golden cavendish IIRC and their Ballard Burley...maybe a little pricey at $57 a pound though, but at my slow rate it doesn't bother me one bit .


----------



## mirain (Jun 29, 2009)

My favorite these days are orientals. Of those the 'go to' bulk is McClelland's Oriental Mixture 2045. 

Over the past year I've tried to broaden my smoking experiences by adding VA's to my mostly English cellar. As much as I've tried, I have to say that they leave me unsatisfied. Not so with the oriental blends which I find flavorful and very pleasant.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

CWL said:


> There are so many great tobaccos sold in bulk like:
> 
> Stonehaven
> Penzance
> ...


Oh yeah! Love the Stonehaven! I've only got a pound but I'm trying to add more for aging.


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

jfdiii said:


> You're playing with my emotions! I don't see it! :mmph:


Yeah, had me lookin too!


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

freestoke said:


> And if you report back that you've bought pounds of these, I'll be amazed. I haven't been able to find any in a year. I'm always a day late. :frown:


Heh heh heh... 

Dudes, all I have to say is that y'all need to call (not email) every eTailer and have them put you on their waiting lists. One day, you've got nothing and the next, you receive a phone call saying that there's 2 bags of Stoney with your name on it! If you do this with all the eTailers, you will be rewarded with several pounds of the rarest of the tobaccos when your name gets to the top of the list.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

CWL said:


> Heh heh heh...
> 
> Dudes, all I have to say is that y'all need to call (not email) every eTailer and have them put you on their waiting lists. One day, you've got nothing and the next, you receive a phone call saying that there's 2 bags of Stoney with your name on it! If you do this with all the eTailers, you will be rewarded with several pounds of the rarest of the tobaccos when your name gets to the top of the list.


thanks for the tip CWL, I shall be calling every one tomorrow lol
as far as my favorite bulks 
LBF
LNF can't get enough of that 3lbs aging and still want more
LTF yummmy
FVF 
Penzanes
stoney only have half a pound
NF yummy
Virginia flake, great for a hot summer smoke, trust me
Virginia #1 my favorite for a morning smoke
troy


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

freestoke said:


> Correction. I just scored a pound of SG FVF! Smokingpipes had some for a change. Usually, it's the Forbidden Twosome, pipesandcigars or cupojoes, collocated in the state of New York, taximus extremus, so I haven't ordered any when they've stocked it.
> 
> I suppose if I really hate it, I can find somebody to trade with. :spy:


It sucks; don't waste time trying it, just PM me immediately!


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

jfdiii said:


> You're playing with my emotions! I don't see it! :mmph:


Am I missing something, I'm far from an expert so forgive me I I'm wrong, but if SG FVF = Samuel Gawith FVF than they have it in bulk at smokingpipes. Unless they are going to tell me it's out of stock when I hit the order button.


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

Almost anything from Boswells, Butternut Burley, Trout Stream and of course CH.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Beer Alchemist said:


> Am I missing something, I'm far from an expert so forgive me I I'm wrong, but if SG FVF = Samuel Gawith FVF than they have it in bulk at smokingpipes. Unless they are going to tell me it's out of stock when I hit the order button.


Indeed, I hit the order button last night, got confirmation of my order and no subsequent "oops, out of stock" email to correct things. I'm assuming it went through, but maybe I'm just setting myself up for disappointment. :noidea:

Hope it's on its way. If it's as good as Dunhill Flake, I'll be totally delighted. Looks like it might have a skosh bigger nic hit, which would be perfect. :tu

Looks like more mason jars. The pipe smoker's work is never done.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Beer Alchemist said:


> if SG FVF = Samuel Gawith FVF than they have it in bulk at smokingpipes.


Nope. Just got a correction. sigh. Been out for months. I substituted Scotch Flake and will have to live with my disappointment for all eternity.


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

:violin:


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Nope. Just got a correction. sigh. Been out for months. I substituted Scotch Flake and will have to live with my disappointment for all eternity.


Well that sucks, I was going to grab some myself to see what folks were talking about.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Right now, I guess my favorite bulk that's not available as non-bulk is Gawith Hoggarth Bright CR Flake.

Does anyone else think of H.P. Lovecraft or Robert E. Howard when they say Gawith Hoggarth out loud?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Iam adding Royal London Dock to the list, as a LB will be on the way soon


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

MarkC said:


> Right now, I guess my favorite bulk that's not available as non-bulk is Gawith Hoggarth Bright CR Flake.
> 
> Does anyone else think of H.P. Lovecraft or Robert E. Howard when they say Gawith Hoggarth out loud?


Haha, it's not just you Mark, but that may something about our taste in pulp fiction. And Conan-Baywatch coming out this weekend, I am withholding judgement until I see it, production values look high and early returns say fairly accurate to Howards vision. Hopefull it does well and we see a Soloman Kane movie next year or so, Red Sonja is already in pre-production. Cthulhu on the other hand, has a great agent and gets tons of work /nod


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

MarkC said:


> Does anyone else think of H.P. Lovecraft or Robert E. Howard when they say Gawith Hoggarth out loud?


Now that you mention this, I can imagine the poor students of Miskatonic U. puffing cheerily away at their GH filled pipes before meeting their doom at the hands (tentacles) of Cthulhu.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Xodar said:


> Cthulhu on the other hand, has a great agent and gets tons of work /nod


Yes, but Mountains of Maddness was scrapped.


----------



## B.L. Sims (Jan 14, 2010)

Hmm, well if I go by "bulk" meaning "not also available in tins" id have to say 5100 aka McClelland Red Va!


----------



## Marc Romero (Aug 13, 2011)

My favorite bulk blends are both McClelland Virginias, #2010 Classic Virginia and #5100 Red Cake.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

My current favorites are:

PS Luxury Bullseye Flake
SG Full Virginia Flake
Esoterica Penzance (When I can find it. I am down to half an ounce but I will try the advice about calling the e-tailers).
SG Squadron Leader


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Boswells christmas cookie

And newly added, american patriot blend from sterling/1776

I also like blenders gold mellow blend on occation, smokes good in a cob.


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

It is interesting that I love Peter Stokkebye's bulk tobaccos, but I come back time and again to Stonehaven and SG FVF which are by far my favorites.:ranger:


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

Lane 1Q and Lane BCA are always on hand for me.


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

Sg BBF
PS Lux. Twist
PS Lux. Navy Flake
SF Navy Flake


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

It's LBF for me. LBF is like lefsa and herring. When I'm hungry but nothing sounds good, LBF is what I grab. And I'm never disappointed.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

My current favs are:

Anniversary Kake (even though I haven't cracked open a jar since April)
PS LBF
PS LNF
PS LTF (not huge on this one, but it's growing on me)

Last time I tried SG FVF was in 2008, and I wasn't too keen on it. I have 2 oz packed away, which I will crack open soon. Hopefully I don't like it too much, I'd hate to be on the hunt for it with everyone else!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

Samuel Gawith's Grousemoor Plug, and Cob Plug. Distantly followed by Lane Ltd's BCA & 1-Q


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

After experiencing a bit of LTF, I've decided I quite like it, as well.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> After experiencing a bit of LTF, I've decided I quite like it, as well.


:laugh: Nice, I told you it was good, the best of the Luxury Flake series IMO...


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> :laugh: Nice, I told you it was good, the best of the Luxury Flake series IMO...


Well I've not been steered awry yet by your excellent recommendations, Nick! No surprise there :thumb:


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

Will add GH Bosun Cut Plug and Conniston Cut Plug.



hunter1127 said:


> Sg BBF
> PS Lux. Twist
> PS Lux. Navy Flake
> SF Navy Flake


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

I have been liking luxury twist, bullseye and navy flake by P.S. i would recommend all 3.


----------



## Sherlocke (Nov 7, 2011)

Has anyone had any luck getting Penzance, bulk or otherwise, recently? I've added my email to a couple of online vendor's "let me know when this is back in stock" lists, but haven't heard a peep in weeks.

Many of the Esoterica tobaccos seem to be MIA these days.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Certain blends, like Penzance and Stonehaven from Esoterica and the SG blends, tend to come and go in waves.


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm currently into any of the VA/PERS from Russ Ouellette. Especially Anniversary Kake.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Sherlocke said:


> Has anyone had any luck getting Penzance, bulk or otherwise, recently? I've added my email to a couple of online vendor's "let me know when this is back in stock" lists, but haven't heard a peep in weeks.
> 
> Many of the Esoterica tobaccos seem to be MIA these days.


Sherlocke,

I sent you a PM regarding Penzance. :yo:

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Nope. Just got a correction. sigh. Been out for months. I substituted Scotch Flake and will have to live with my disappointment for all eternity.


Just thought I'd mention that I wound up getting Scotch Flake Aromatic by accident. As it happens, it turned out to be one of the best bulk purchases I've ever made! Absolutely wonderful tobacco! :tu Talk about NOT being disappointed! ipe:


----------



## Sherlocke (Nov 7, 2011)

WWhermit said:


> Sherlocke,
> 
> I sent you a PM regarding Penzance. :yo:
> 
> ...


Thanks. Pipes and Cigars dot com told me they are expecting a shipment from Esoterica this Friday, so I'll see if that order ships. If not, I'll call the place you told me about.


----------

